# Unboxing of Ace3DS flashcard



## haddad (Aug 1, 2011)

A new flashcard released by a team who calls themselves the Ace3DS Team. This is suppose to work on the newest DSi Firmware and the newest 3DS Firmware. I will confirm soon and make a how-to video and then a full review video later.[/p]

[tv]259981-335[/tv]
*Unboxing of Ace3DS flashcard *
A unboxing video for a new flashcard




Official Site (Link Removed)



Youtube Video


----------



## dickfour (Aug 1, 2011)

This has to be the worst most useless video I've ever seen. taking a card out of an envelope. wow. I know it's an unboxing but put the thing in a DS and show the GUI so it's not a total waste of time.


----------



## felixsrg (Aug 1, 2011)

The Homepage of the flashcart has some links to direct download of roms, I suggest talking to them or remove the link to their page.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 1, 2011)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> The Homepage of the flashcart has some links to direct download of roms, I suggest talking to them or remove the link to their page.


I'm not at all surprised, the flashcart screams COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT.
Mario is on the goddamn label.
On top of that the card seems to be confused between being an R4DS and an Acekard clone.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 1, 2011)

Haddad, that box is using a lenticular print, just so you know.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenticular_printing

There are actually smartphones that use that stuff now. (maybe a future cost cutting strategy for Ninty?, lol)


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2011)

lolololol fake

(everyone knows that right?)


----------



## John Sfakis (Aug 1, 2011)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> The Homepage of the flashcart has some links to direct download of roms, I suggest talking to them or remove the link to their page.




i also noticed it when i checked it last time, but now, see again, disappear! Good job, felixsrg. Due to your warning, they have moved the rom links  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have this card in hand, will put some pics about the GUI, give me some time.


----------



## modrobert (Aug 1, 2011)

Another flashcard with "3DS" in the product name which can't handle 3DS games?


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 1, 2011)

John Sfakis said:
			
		

> felixsrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? They are still there. And it's your first post? Something smells fishy...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 1, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> lolololol fake
> 
> (everyone knows that right?)


It's not fake.
It's a real flashcart.

It's possibly a clone of a clone, though.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Why does the cover look like it's made for a 3 year old?


----------



## RoMee (Aug 1, 2011)

another cheap clone that needs to be trashed


----------



## L551 (Aug 1, 2011)

lol, what a cheap looking thing.

Funny how the folder that you extract is named "R4i English" . Wonder who they stole that from?


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh I get it! Ace-3DS! No I don't get it, just another 3DS card clone.


----------



## DespizingU (Aug 1, 2011)

modrobert said:
			
		

> Another flashcard with "3DS" in the product name which can't handle 3DS games?



Yeah, I actually thought this was the first 3DS flashcart at first. I can't believe GBATemp would post such trash as "news" on the front page.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 1, 2011)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> modrobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the GBAtemp TV stuff is auto front paged.

Basically, don't bitch.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 1, 2011)

L551 said:
			
		

> lol, what a cheap looking thing.
> 
> Funny how the folder that you extract is named "R4i English" . Wonder who they stole that from?


Wow, really? They didn't even bother to change the folder name or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was gonna say "I think it's alright as long as they produce their own firmware". But nope!


----------



## John Sfakis (Aug 1, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? They are still there. And it's your first post? Something smells fishy...



Still there?sorry, where are you talking about? the place i metioned is in the bottom left corner which named "Supported Games Updated"  i saw it there last time,but now it is there without links. Correct me if i was wrong.Do you mean there is another place?  where is the fishy point? And yes, it is my first post,i saw this post and i have this card in hand now,so i registered an account and would like to say sth about this card.  it is a cheap card, only play DS games in 3DS, it is a clone of what ?  i dont know ....Just another regular clone of clone
but this card is working on my 3DS V2.1.4-J


----------



## Another World (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm starting to wonder if all these r4 ultra based clones are being released by the same "team" to catch a bit of money before the ds flash kit scene is completely dead.

-another world


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 1, 2011)

John Sfakis said:
			
		

> thela_kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you're obviously the admin of ace3ds, here are the roms, that are hosted at your site:


----------



## Nujui (Aug 1, 2011)

I reported his post, someone will take out the link soon.


Also, just another clone, so moving along.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 1, 2011)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> modrobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you think it's a GOOD thing if it's front paged? That way noobs who should avoid crappy carts can NOT BUY THIS THING if it isn't any good. What better way to notify them than the front page?

C'mon people. it's called logic. T_T

Also, what Nathan Drake said.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 1, 2011)

Roms have been removed now, which is proof that "John Sfakis" is the admin of ace3ds.com.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 1, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Roms have been removed now, which is proof that "John Sfakis" is the admin of ace3ds.com.


Then why can I still download them?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 1, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps your cache. Delete it and refresh the site.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 1, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yeah that was why.


----------



## NoOneDies (Aug 1, 2011)

At least they could try being original


----------



## syrusch (Aug 1, 2011)

Another clone. Like PK3DS... R4i Gold clone

They claim:

Supported by Wood R4 firmware

R4ids.cn clone


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Aug 1, 2011)

wanna see something funny??? the main page of the ace3ds.com this is the description of their flash cart and functions:

"About ACE3DS

ACE3DS is SLOT-1 flash card for NDS console series. It is produced by the factories of Original R4 and Original Dstt.It is upgrade versions of R4 and Dstt with multi-media features which can support SDHC and run most games and homebrews. It has widely been owned by many NDS player users.

Supports Nintendo 3DS ver 2.1.0-4(J,E,U) as well as the newest DSi V1.4.3 Firmware perfectly.
Adopts latest mochip to enlarge standby time.
Built in moonshell 2.10 beta, brower,EMAIL and E-books sofeware supporting.
Built in RTG Function to boot slot-2 perfectly."

Notice the big spelling errors. 
Brower WTF its a Brower  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sofeware- I thought the correct word was SOFTWARE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clearly they cant spell and cant be original on their firmware *sigh*.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 1, 2011)

Plus the "It has widely been owned by many NDS player users"


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't really get why this has to be filmed.
I don't want to sound mean or something (but over text it sounds pretty mean), but I think it's fairly useless.
A picture would do fine for me actually.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 2, 2011)

prove it can play 3ds games then i'm a sucker!!  but i doubt that's going happen...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol Haddad, do you buy every single R4/AK2i clone out there?
Or whatever clone this one is haha.


----------



## Magsor (Aug 2, 2011)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> modrobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## RoMee (Aug 2, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> lol Haddad, do you buy every single R4/AK2i clone out there?
> Or whatever clone this one is haha.




He don't buy them, they send it to him, but I don't know why he promote these cheap clones

when they come to me, I always tell them to fuck off.


----------



## syrusch (Aug 2, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cos GBATemp is the best community for DSL/DSi/3DS. It's all about buisness.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't tell them to fuck off if they offered me a free flashcart, even if it's a krappy klone.
It would go well in a flashcart collection. Plus I could trade between two Pokémon roms more easily as well as use distribution roms easily.


----------



## DespizingU (Aug 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> All of the GBAtemp TV stuff is auto front paged.
> 
> Basically, don't bitch.
> 
> ...



Sure...that _would_ be logical if there words of caution on the page. Something like: "To the ones that don't know any better, the only reason why we're posting this garbage is so you know what NOT to buy".


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2011)

Why should you care about what is front-paged?
I find it interesting.
If there's some news on the frontpage that doesn't catch your interest, just ignore it.
That's what I do.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 2, 2011)

i can't wait to see test of this playing on a 3ds. i would get this but sadly i have a super card dstwo and the oringal cyclon ds evo.


----------



## RoMee (Aug 2, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy for you and your pokemons.
Me.... I don't play pokemon or waste my time on cheap crap

I got plenty of flash carts, so I can go without these cheap garbage


----------



## boombox (Aug 2, 2011)

PLEASE don't scratch that fucking stuff, it rapes my ears!!


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Plus the "It has widely been owned by many NDS player users"



LOL i forgot about that also, yea sure "widely owned" yea ok if it wasnt for this site they would have stayed in their garage unknown to the world


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 14, 2011)

Acekard is becoming the new R4...


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

is this flashcart really serious? Because I never saw anyone saying its name, this is and isn't cool xD
Thanks for posting


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't like the video, but the idea was great =P
Thanks for posting xP


----------



## sentinel5000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Why do this "people" call their flashcarts something3DS???? its totally ridiculous, stupid and irrational. If the flashcart does NOT run 3DS games, STOP adding 3DS to the name of the damn card. just say its compatible on the package or something like that. Geezus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought one for my friends daughter and she absolutely loves the Ace3ds. I haven't been contacted with any problems with it either so this card is good for some. I tried it out and set it all up for her and it booted games quick. I think it is a better card (yeah it's a clone) than most of you are crediting. It must be nice to be sitting high on your thrones! Come on guys, there is people out there that read what you say and they aren't even 5 feet tall. My hope is that you aren't *too* judgmental. It's cool to say it's a clone and cheap but a reflection amplifying its usefulness could be warranted. Now flame me.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 6, 2011)

jimmyemunoz said:
			
		

> I bought one for my friends daughter and she absolutely loves the Ace3ds. I haven't been contacted with any problems with it either so this card is good for some. I tried it out and set it all up for her and it booted games quick. I think it is a better card (yeah it's a clone) than most of you are crediting. It most be nice to be sitting so high on your thrones! Come on guys, there is people out there that read what you say and they aren't even 5 feet tall. My hope is that you aren't *too* judgmental. It's cool to say it's a clone and cheap but a reflection amplifying its usefulness could be warranted. Now flame me.



Why would anyone flame you?
Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 6, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Why would anyone flame you?
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> He apparently didn't take it too well when people didn't take to his necropost (so I doubt he has a high opinion of GBAtemp). TT-TT and p1ng deleted my blog about it (though it's not like I can't see why :3).
> 
> QUOTE(jimmyemunoz @ Oct 5 2011, 08:24 PM) I bought one for my friends daughter and she absolutely loves the Ace3ds. I haven't been contacted with any problems with it either so this card is good for some. I tried it out and set it all up for her and it booted games quick. I think it is a better card (yeah it's a clone) than most of you are crediting.


Much to my discomfort, clone carts DO happen to at least work (even though they stinx and have little or no support) and is probably good enough for any child, plus I see little to no use convincing someone else when they are paying for it. As with ALL clones, depending on your goals it might fit your needs, but as others would note, there are better supported flashcarts that can be found for cheaper prices and are therefore recommended (thus the reason why we all think it stinx...because from the economist perspective, it stinx :3). If purchasing a flashcart were based on just because "it works", then practically all flashcarts would "work" (not sure if I would say that for the N5 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 7, 2011)

Juassicplayer you are assuming incorrectly. I do have a high opinion of GBAtemp and I frequent it daily. I just like to fashion myself as one who thinks before he speaks and takes factors into consideration. Regardless, I believe I have made myself clear. On a final note, am I correctly deciphering your previous post as saying you blogged about me??


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 7, 2011)

jimmyemunoz said:
			
		

> On a final note, am I correctly deciphering your previous post as saying you blogged about me??


It wasn't particularly a blog about you. It was dealing with karma (came to mind since you mentioned it) and how I ended up with a new set of cheap earphones (it was a great deal :3...my favorite color was $7.49 and all the rest were $10.99), as a sidenote, it also had some strange, but extremely amusing, dealings that had happened that day.


----------



## eggsample (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone has this card? On ace3ds site is an info that many media files are supported including
RMVB, RM, AVI, FLV, MPG, WMV, MOV, 3GP
They've called it
*	Ace3ds special Functionality*

Is it true? Could somebody confirm this sic-fi feature?

edit: my english is bad :/


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 3, 2011)

Apparently i just went to the site and it got hacked. finally some good news


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice clone of a copy of a copy of a copied copy from a copy of a copy of a cloned copy of a cloned R4.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 4, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> Nice clone of a copy of a copy of a copied copy from a copy of a copy of a cloned copy of a cloned R4.


also good clone of a acekard name
Edit: ok the site is back and i just downloaded their latest kernel. they put everthing in there! ndsmail moonshell a ebook reader! and i even saw a ttmenu.sys . Ace3ds=DSTT??????????


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Nov 20, 2011)

Their card, ace3ds, was updated to run on 2.2.0-4 U, J, E as of two days ago, so their team is doing better than most flash card teams.


----------



## Janthran (Nov 20, 2011)

cyb3ritachi said:


> wanna see something funny??? the main page of the ace3ds.com this is the description of their flash cart and functions:
> 
> "About ACE3DS
> 
> ...


A lot of Japanese sellers have spelling errors. Try Acekard, for example.
Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Frankdux (Dec 5, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:


> QUOTE(RoMee @ Oct 5 2011, 06:42 PM)
> Why would anyone flame you?
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> ...




Long time ago I purchased a few N5 and even the U2core.. both have no support for a long time, last known firmware was a years ago easily.. but you know what, with some knowlage and reason to do so, you can actualy get them updated to new firmwares, I have both brands still working and playing all new games, yes even POKEMON Black and White..   on a U2core, would never work before I made my own mash of firmware

Also did the same to a R4i (stated to be none-upgradable to work on 1.4.1) if you read a post I made a few days ago you will see I managed to get it upgraded to 1.4.3 fully working.. took some doing, but got it an a clone Dstti working also..  right now im working on the blue TTi - Upgrade Revolution, I have it so far working on 1.4.1 it was never made for that its the first version they made.

Moral of the story is, nothing is useless if you know how to use it.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 5, 2011)

cyb3ritachi said:


> wanna see something funny??? the main page of the ace3ds.com this is the description of their flash cart and functions:
> 
> "About ACE3DS
> 
> ...



Man, I don't know what your talking about. I just checked the website at www.ace3ds.com and it is worded better than 99.99% of the other flash card websites. I think you went to the wrong website when you found those errors. If you use their online questions at the bottom of their front page they can talk to you in some pretty good English.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 5, 2011)

Frankdux said:


> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RoMee @ Oct 5 2011, 06:42 PM)
> ...



No, the N5 is useless.

Yeah, it booted roms.  Know what else it did?  Blew fuses on your DS.  Blown fuse = dead $130 (or more, at the time?) piece of hardware.

Thus the N5 is useless.  It doesn't work.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 5, 2011)

Frankdux said:


> Long time ago I purchased a few N5 and even the U2core.. both have no support for a long time, last known firmware was a years ago easily.. but you know what, with some knowlage and reason to do so, you can actualy get them updated to new firmwares, I have both brands still working and playing all new games, yes even POKEMON Black and White..   on a U2core, would never work before I made my own mash of firmware
> 
> Also did the same to a R4i (stated to be none-upgradable to work on 1.4.1) if you read a post I made a few days ago you will see I managed to get it upgraded to 1.4.3 fully working.. took some doing, but got it an a clone Dstti working also..  right now im working on the blue TTi - Upgrade Revolution, I have it so far working on 1.4.1 it was never made for that its the first version they made.
> 
> Moral of the story is, nothing is useless if you know how to use it.


If you know what you are doing, or at least know how to use ysmenu correctly, then lots of clones are viable ._. Mind you, there aren't many people willing to "make their own mash of firmware" (though I'm thinking the word should be kernel here...it's still a DSTT clone anyways :/), so all the more power to you if you did. I mean, if you are satisfied with them, then it's fine but would you really recommend a person that sort of a flashcart? Especially when those flashcarts are still overpriced compared to others that run ysmenu and woodr4, there is little point to recommend them (unless you are a jerk :3).

I can't say you don't have guts to be screwing around with multiple flashcarts and flashing some random firmware, but it still doesn't seem convincing as to why it is important to anyone else except those who already have the flashcart. For the most part, there still is absolutely no stable confirmation the trick will work again, if anything some idiot might try flashing a different cart and it might not even be a DSTT clone like yours are, and he/she could end up just bricking the flashcart, plus they might not have a multitude of flashcarts to play with. While whatever you have done probably works, it is not exactly easy to say that "Yes, this flashcart is solidly supported, can compete against those other ones in the market, and it has something to bring to the table that the basic flashcart wouldn't", whether it be firmware updates against the latest DSi/3DS firmware, or kernel updates for the latest AP (or maybe even a neat UI :3).

Moral of the story, you could make due with the failures you have already done, or try your best to avoid those failures before they happen.


----------

